# The Emperor of Mankind v.s. Sigmar Heldenhammer



## steampunktau (Aug 12, 2009)

If the Emperor and Sigmar met in single combat on equal terms, who do you think would win?

I think it would the most epic battle ever, but in the end the Emperor would win


----------



## Shadowfane (Oct 17, 2007)

Epic? Really? I think it'd go something like this....

Sigmar charges.

Emperor switches off Sigmars brain.

Sigmar spend his last moments drooling before Emperor feels guilty and kills him.


----------



## steampunktau (Aug 12, 2009)

Shadowfane said:


> Epic? Really? I think it'd go something like this....
> 
> Sigmar charges.
> 
> ...


I meant actual combat, without the emperor using his psyker abilities.

Although I think its feasible that Sigmar would be able to resist that sort of thing.


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

Big E even won over The Hairy Primarch in close combat. I think that Sigmar would need more than one hammer.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

To be fair this background doesn't get much air time anymore, but the Emperor is the culmination of generations of human mystics combining their life force, knowledge, and psychic abilities reincarinating into a single person. Check out the lexecanum link, its not a clear as the text in the old Realms of chaos describing it, but its pretty close.

The Emperor would flatten if not obliterate Sigmar.


----------



## Shadowfane (Oct 17, 2007)

steampunktau said:


> I meant actual combat, without the emperor using his psyker abilities.
> 
> Although I think its feasible that Sigmar would be able to resist that sort of thing.



Ok, lets see how that goes....

Iiiinnnnnnn the red corner...... its the Master of Disaster, the Emperor of Mankind!...Weighing in a several hundred years old, and not showing any of it, he's armoured in the best powred armour that the galaxy spanning Imperium has to offer, with a mastercrafted sword, a big-ass gun, and truly terriying psykic powers he's generously agreed to not use.

Aaaaaand in the blue corner..... its the Heldenhammer himself..... Sigmar!.... A well built dude, wearing medieval steel plate, with a Dwarf-built Hammer....

Seriously, is there any other way this is going to go, other than Sigmar gets his ass well and truly kicked?....


----------



## Cocakoala (Apr 27, 2009)

Well some people theorise that one of the missing primarchs was sigmar who landed on the planet fantasy is set in which does make some sense if you believe that both games are set in the same universe. If thats true that the emperor would win all the same.


----------



## StalkerZero (Oct 3, 2010)

I actually think the only way to make it equal terms is if you go Golden Throne Emperor versus Sigmar....


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Sigmar's a God.

Go figure.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

The Emperor hits the air, and the strength behind it is strong enough to knock Sigmar out of the game for all eternity.


----------



## Grimskul25 (Feb 17, 2009)

Emperor wins hands down, even w/out psychic powers, Sigmar would be in awe of his magnificence long enough for the Big E so land a super sucker punch to his noggin and probably knock it off for miles away....


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Shadowfane said:


> ....Iiiinnnnnnn the red corner...... its the Master of Disaster, the Emperor of Mankind!...Weighing in a several hundred years old ....


I'd just like to point out that according to the fluff the emperor has existed for tens of thousands of years if not hundreds. It depends on when the Imperium's calendar is considered to have started.

This excerpt which I referenced from Lexicanum dates from Rogue Trader _The Lost and The Damned_, "the Emperor's origin goes so far as to say that he had mortal brothers and sisters and details the time and location of his birthplace - eight thousand years before the first millennium, in the region of Terra then known as Central Anatolia."

Which would put the Emperor around 48,000 years old. So depending on how they counted before then . . . if the Imperium's calendar is an extension of our own, etc.

And Sigmar might be worshiped as a god but do we have any significant proof that he is or was a god?

Cheers,
Kreuger


----------



## unixknight (Jul 26, 2010)

Cocakoala said:


> Well some people theorise that one of the missing primarchs was sigmar who landed on the planet fantasy is set in which does make some sense if you believe that both games are set in the same universe. If thats true that the emperor would win all the same.


**Spoilers**

I was a fan of that theory as well but not only has GW come out and categorically denied that the games are in the same universe, the BL book Heldenhammer describes Sigmar's birth in detail in a flashback.

So... Not a primarch.


----------



## Weapon (Mar 5, 2009)

I'd just like to point out that despite all of the Emperor's strengths, he would have been killed by an Ork if Horus didn't save him.

He was far from as strong as the Imperium's propaganda would have you believe.

imo


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Sigmar.

The Emperor doesn't even have control of his bowels. He's on his last few brain cells. He has no chance against any able bodied man with a weapon. Or a towel.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Weapon said:


> I'd just like to point out that despite all of the Emperor's strengths, he would have been killed by an Ork if Horus didn't save him.
> 
> He was far from as strong as the Imperium's propaganda would have you believe.
> 
> imo


I wonder why people keep giving this as a reason the Emperor is weak, Orks grow fecking huge and are as hard as nails


----------



## Son of mortarion (Apr 24, 2008)

bitsandkits said:


> I wonder why people keep giving this as a reason the Emperor is weak, Orks grow fecking huge and are as hard as nails


Especially true, considering the context of both ork physiology and the ullanor campaign. Orks grow larger as they fight, and ullanor was epic even on the scale of the great crusade. If orks figting in a lesser war reach the size of ogryns or larger, the warboss that threatened the emperor is very likely to have reached the peak of ork capabilities, and been on par with a threat lke a primarch.

Personaly, since most fluff for fantasy has the divinity of sigmar as being questionable, I think that he would have been struck dumb, much like the astartes that saw him directly.


----------



## FultonX (Jun 28, 2011)

*Age of Sigmar*

Now it seems that the God-King Sigmar with his "thunder warriors" trying to unite the forces of order may indeed be the same person as the God-Emperor after all this time, what with Fantasy being wholly enclosed in what is basically a primortial Eye of Terror (don't forget Slaanesh's fall means he can be reborn now). It's all in the air now, get ready to cross-polenate wargames with both fantasy and [30k] models


----------



## Kharn The Complainer (Aug 19, 2015)

The Emperor was just fucking around with that Ork. When he fights Horus he's holding back most of his power because he still hopes that Horus can be made to see the light. Upon seeing that all is lost he just makes Horus explode. I'm sure he could have killed the Ork if he wanted to. It was just a bit of banter.


----------

